# ECIGSSA Comp 5 - What's on your Festive Season Wishlist - (Hazeworks & Vapour Mountain)



## shaunnadan (24/11/16)

*




*​
*ECIGSSA Competition 5 - What's on your Festive Season Wishlist ?*
--- sponsored by *Hazeworks* & *Vapour Mountain* ---

--- closing date - 16 December 2016 ---​
It's the most wonderful time of the year and we are very excited to start our next competition for the members of ECIGSSA!

*What you need to do to win*

Post a link to a product from a *Local Supporting Vendor's *website. (Post the URL)
Post a picture of that product
Tell us how that product will make your festive season a whole lot better
Tag *one friend *from the forum to enter
*Prizes*

We are delighted to announce that the sponsors of prizes for this fifth competition are *Hazeworks *and *Vapour Mountain *Thank you for taking part as sponsors and we are lucky to have such great and generous vendors as part of this forum. We intend involving a wide range of vendors in these competitions over time.

*









*


Prize from *Hazeworks*

7x 30ml (1 of each in range, winners choice of nic strength)
SnapBack Cap

Free shipping within SA

Prize from *Vapour Mountain*

3 x 100ml VM Premium range E- Liquid (winners choice of flavour and nic strength)
VM Cap

Free shipping within SA

*Closing Date and Competition Rules*

The competition will close on *Friday 16th December 2016* at 5pm. Entries after that time will not be eligible.
One entry per person

The *Two *winners will be *randomly drawn *from eligible entrants
Winners will be announced soon after the closing date
Everyone is welcome to participate in the spirit of this competition however members of the Admin and Mod team, vendors and their staff will not be eligible to win prizes.
*Only those ECIGSSA members with 50 posts or more when the competition closes *will go into the draw. 

Only those *residing in South Africa* will be eligible to win the prizes for this competition. We may consider widening this over time. Apologies to our international members but you are still most welcome to participate in the thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (1/12/16)

Awesome competition!
Well announced @shaunnadan !!

Now off to find something....
I'll be back

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deckie (1/12/16)

I don't have a picture but in my "Wishlist" stocking is ........

A peaceful time spent with my loved ones and especially my mom who is alone in Knysna, will be with her on the 17th Dec & my 2 sons. To spend time away from obsessing over vape gear & what to buy and rather obsess over being the best father & son ever...... To get there and back safe so we can rave on next year.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (1/12/16)

*Links:*

I am going to post two products because they make up a set:

http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some...sories/mods/dotmod-petri-lite-mechanical-mod/
http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some/vape-hardware-and-accessories/authentic-dotmod-v2-rda/

*Picture:*
Blue DotMod Petri V2 RDA and Blue DotMod Petri Mechanical Tube mod:



*How will it make my festive season a whole lot better?*
Well, I just like it and have seen a few people with this setup. I think the blue is stunning. And I can picture myself sitting on a leisurely December afternoon out in the hot sun at a restaurant, chilling and vaping on some of Paulie's Guava Ice. That to me would just be so awesome. And I believe the Petri RDA gives great flavour.

*Tag a friend to enter:*
@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Nicholas (1/12/16)

Well i think the picture and the link speaks for itself, the best christmass present ever ... A high end one of a kind mod that i probably wouldn't even vape, it would just sit there and when im 80 i will pass it down to degenerate smoking grandchild and get him off the stinkies and we'd have an awesome grandfather / grandson moment like in the movies and then roll credits

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/high-end/products/axis-vapes-m17-mini-26650-m0148

what about you @RichJB

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shooterbuddy (1/12/16)

https://www.blckvapour.co.za/collections/accesories/products/digital-scale-0-01-500g
Because syringes suck
@Vape0206 

Thanks for the comp and the sponsors!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (1/12/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-obs-crius-plus-25mm-two-post-rta



So i can have a flava-Full Christmas and Festive season on CLOUD9 

@R0sak

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (1/12/16)

Thanks for the tag, @Nicholas. I don't have any hardware FOMO, I think I have everything I need now and then some. But if I was absolutely pressed to pick something, it would be http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/new-hadaly-rda-by-psyclone-mods




The reason I'd choose this is purely because Wayne has one and classifies it as a "reference dripper", i.e. a dripper that is going to give you exactly what the juice delivers, like how a set of reference headphones will give you what a piece of music delivers without altering the balance. I use two drippers atm and they give me completely different flavour experiences. Not knowing which is the "right" or more accurate one is a bit frustrating. I don't know if it would help me become a better mixer, I'd still suck. But at least knowing I'm vaping the same setup as Wayne would remove one variable from the equation.

@Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (1/12/16)

@Geoff Christmas wish list

vaperite.co.za/product/vgod-pro-mech-mod/

On my christmas wishlist is the VGOD pro mech mod.

I need a mech mod to use for all my flavour creations, its small handy and a mech is a have to have. Please allow me to have a merry christmas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape0206 (1/12/16)

http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some...ds/mechanical/broadside-competition-mech-mod/ 






Ive been wanting to get into mechs for a while now. Been doing research on mech mod safety and all i need to do now is pull the trigger. This will really be the best bday gift. 

@Tashreeq14 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tahir_Kai (1/12/16)

My Christmas Wishlist
https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/sleeves-pouches-bags/products/ud-vapers-pack
Definitely need one of these, So when i'm out and about I know my gear will be well looked after and i'll have space for all the xmas prezzies and I will be looking real Swag while doing it.
@Günther

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeSnow (1/12/16)

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...daly-ultra-flavour-22-rda?variant=32016941838 






I need this dripper in my life. I heard this dripper gives the best flavor and i think it will be perfect to test all my Diy juice. 

@Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (1/12/16)

Well mine is easy!

*Serpent Mini 25*
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/copy-of-new-wotofo-serpent-25mm-mini-2-decks







So why this Serpent Mini 25? Quite simple really, a good friend of mine has been wanting a great flavour chasing tank and right now it seems as if the SM25 is a winner.
So with this tank I'd be able to surprise him and put a smile on his face for certain, especially since he wouldn't ever expect something.

I need to now keep my eyes out for any SM25 deals, hopefully one of the vendors have it on an Xmas Special of sorts 

@kittyjvr1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DoubleD (1/12/16)

My wishlist is pretty small but seeing as Im running low and need to get through to end Jan, my wish is a bottle of 100ml VM4 sweetened 




http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/100ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-100ml-vm4/

I havent see an entry from @BumbleBee yet, c'mon boet get that entry in 






Another amazing comp EcigsSA  Thank you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/12/16)

My wishlist is for one of my favourite drippers which i stupidly sold a while back and regret to this day getting another would bring me back to my Nirvana.

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...s/528-customs-goon-24-rda?variant=25177344963




@Viashen what's on your wishlist bud?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (1/12/16)

For Christmas...

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/pre-order-purple-asmodus-minikin-v2-180w



It would be awesome having a quality dual battery mod to last the day out and about with the fam.

Tagging @Fareed

PS. Finally got posting link right lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/12/16)

Because it's a must have




http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...ian-pipe-iii-full-kit-excludes-18650-battery/

Fomo is real!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (1/12/16)

I'd take yet another 100ml of Miss Daisy's http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/pompous-pom/products/miss-daisys-pecan-nut-pie-100ml
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/pompous-pom/products/miss-daisys-pecan-nut-pie-100ml
It would make my Xmas safer because I wouldnt have to make another road trip dodging intoxicated drivers. 

Tagging @ddk1979 and nikkie stumps, no tags back.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee (1/12/16)

Thanks for the heads up @DoubleD 

If I were to wish for something Vape related it would have to be the Lost Vape Triade with Purple Ostrich skin, this would make my festive season so much better because well it's a purple ostrich coated mod  I haven't seen too many of these around but I see @Lim has one left here: http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/lostvape-triade-dna-250-purple-ostrich/



What's on your wish list @Andre?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yagya (1/12/16)

My Wishlist
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-athena-pride-stabilized-wood-26650-dna-75



I have been dreaming about this baby since uncle @Rob Fisher posted this beautiful piece of art.
Holding this baby will definitely make my Christmas wish come true.
Tagging @Nizar

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/12/16)

Yagya said:


> My Wishlist
> http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0641/6375/products/pride_1.jpg?v=1478543158
> View attachment 77314
> 
> ...


Oooh, I think I want to change my wish list to this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/12/16)

Yagya said:


> My Wishlist
> http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0641/6375/products/pride_1.jpg?v=1478543158
> View attachment 77314
> 
> ...



Hi @Yagya - your link needs to go to the product page at the local vendor
Yours goes to an image - not the vendor's website
Please rectify this for a valid entry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (1/12/16)

White Asmodus Minikin V2 (180w)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-white-asmodus-minikin-v2-180w





Would really like a 2x18650 mod for the extended battery life.

@Huffapuff 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paraddicted (1/12/16)

Link: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-asmodus-purple-minikin-1-5-150w



Have always wanted one, plus would be great to move onto a 2 battery mod, it was one of the firsts mods that caught my eye when I started vaping.

Haven't been around to have communicated with a lot of people so tagging @wazarmoto cos he and the other J got me started.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Snowball (1/12/16)

So im new in the game been vaping for 2 weeks now and got a stock Tank. Iv been lookinh at the Goblin Mini v3 and wow sounds like iv got so so much to enjoy... hehe ok learn and then enjoy. Here's the pic and link for the Goblin

v3 http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/ud-goblin-mini-v3/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Snowball (1/12/16)

So as iv been new dont know much and been playing with a Xmas list. What you guys think.

http://blckvapour.co.za/apps/cart-loader?cff_crt=41dbdd015e2cc358f66001c651501d55

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (1/12/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/1661


I need this in my life. I currently have a Pico, which fits really nicely in the change pocket of my denims, unfortunately that also means it's scuffed n tatty which doesn't make a great impression when people see it. 
With that badboy I can impress and use 25mm tanks AND have the power to run a cerabis45 (when they finally arrive in SA)

What's on your list @Stosta ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (1/12/16)

Snowball said:


> So as iv been new dont know much and been playing with a Xmas list. What you guys think.
> 
> http://blckvapour.co.za/apps/cart-loader?cff_crt=41dbdd015e2cc358f66001c651501d55



Welcome @Snowball 
If you want to enter the comp, you need to follow the instructions in the first post on page 1 of this thread.
You need a link to a product, the picture, an explanation of why that product and a tag pf a member

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (1/12/16)

Thanks @Silver 
Fixed up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (1/12/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/new-hadaly-rda-by-psyclone-mods

AMAZEBALLS ATTY!! I NEED this in my life right now!






@Tisha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kyle_redbull (2/12/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/goon-24mm-styled-rda-with-cuff.html






I know it's a clone and all but I've been thinking of venturing into a dripper for a few reasons to see how good the flavour is versus ceramics as I love my ceramics and also to start building my own coils etc. I've been into ceramic comm coils since I started vaping for a few reasons. A. @Rob Fisher ceramic wars and B. The pure flavour u get from a working ccell. 

I have a few RDAs that I am looking at but would also like some assistance In selecting the right clone that is super easy to build on and wick an that doesn't leak. 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/new-sapor-v2-22mm-rda-by-wotofo










I am hoping www.vapeking.co.za gets stock of the lemaga recoil they had advertised. 

To go with my dripper I would love a Minikin V2 as it does support charging through the USB cable as ppl have told me.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-asmodus-minikin-v2-180w





So please ecigssa pic me for this awesome festive season giveaway

Tagging @Andre @rogue zombie 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/12/16)

*Asmodus Plaque 150w*



This beauty will off course be my wife's pressie for Christmas - all bling bling, catchy catchy and sexy sexy.
You never know, maybe she'll reciprocate the favour!

@RichJB

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie (2/12/16)

Leprechaun http://www.ecigssa.co.za/paddy-vapes-leprechaun.t24503/page-7




And a Minikin V2 http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-asmodus-minikin-v2-180w




Sadly Reos no longer available is SA.

The Leprechaun would satisfy my squonking needs of having 2 proper squonkers, as my Kangertech Dripbox basically melted.
And the the Minikin would be great for those long days out.

@WhatSmoke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/12/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Another Reo
> 
> View attachment 77340
> 
> ...



@rogue zombie - you need to follow the instructions on the first post for a valid entry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (2/12/16)

Silver said:


> @rogue zombie - you need to follow the instructions on the first post for a valid entry



I haven't finished my first cup of coffee this morning yet

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dane (2/12/16)

*Link: *http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/copy-of-new-hotcig-r150

*Picture: *




*How will this product make my festive season a whole lot better:
*
- Well first off, it is a beaut!
- Exceptional built quality
- Panels can be customized 
- It's shiny
- And I really just want it
*
Tag: *@Greyz

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (2/12/16)

https://www.vapeaway.co.za/products/wismec-reuleaux-rx2-3




This device would provide an awesome alternative to my squonker allowing me to vape to whatever mood takes me and would def add more variety to my vaping experience - without having to change batteries every half hour , and a decent regulated mod will mean my hardware (well modware at least) collection would be complete enough not to warrant further investment in the short to mid term 

tag @Viashen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/12/16)

It can only be the Kodama Minikin

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-kodama-minkin-by-asmodus





The reason being everybody needs a wooden toy for Xmas 

@Daniel tagged for entry

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cobrali (2/12/16)

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...s/ijoy-x-limitless-25-rdta-mechanical-mod-kit


Well I have been into mech mods since September and I haven't gotten around to getting the limitless so it would be awesome if I could add this one to my collection as well and at the price on @Throat Punch 's website!
@BLFM

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## daniel craig (2/12/16)

• http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/wismec-noisy-cricket-ii-25-mod-891

•





• I'm starting to forget what an unregulated series vape feels like. The noisy cricket II is a beauty and will be a good addition to my collection.

• What's on your list @Greyz ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Litchi94 (2/12/16)

https://www.jjemporium.co.za/collec...eleaf-istick-pico-kit-75w?variant=17628745348

If i win then i can finally be apart of the vape community. That will make my xmass the best!! Thank you for the opportunity!!

Sent from my ECHO using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derkster_122 (2/12/16)

Link: http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-wismec-reuleaux-rx200s-box-mod-jay-bo-designs

This would make me extremely happy because I'm in need of something a little bigger as far as size goes. My toptank fells like it's getting a bit unmanly lol. Also this is a beauty. I'm also a huge fan of customizing something and as far as customization this has plenty of add ons.

tag: @Sickboy77


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## boxerulez (2/12/16)

Well this season is all about family and friends and spending as much time with them as possible, and as little time as possible cleaning things.

Therefore attached it my season changing device available from Vape Decadence for only R585.00 which I will probably order as soon as some money lands in my account.

http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/coil-master-ultrasonic-cleaner/





If that is not clear enough, I will be spending no time on washing and soaking tanks. Just a few cycles in the Ultrasonic.

@PsyCLown @anton @Chronix Guys please support this awesome comp brought to us thanks to VM and Hazeworks.

If I win I will finally get to sample that infamous XXX.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chukin'Vape (2/12/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-asmodus-plaque-150w

Oh Lord, won't you buy me a Asmodus Plaque
My friends all have minikin's, I must make amends.
Worked hard all my lifetime, no help from my friends,
So Lord, won't you buy me a Asmodus Plaque?




I really need this in my life so that I can completely preoccupy myself with its beauty over the festive season - and not worry about, what time we will go swim or when the food will be ready.  Or if someone pick's an argument with me, I could literally just put this in front of them - and let it win the argument for me - whilst I sip on me whiskey, and gaze at it..... .. .

Tag: @KZOR

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## kittyjvr1 (2/12/16)

I really need this mod in my life as im doing cloud chasing and which to entre again in the cloud blowing comp and make a statement that woman can just as well as men win the comps.
So please i was very good this year and helping a lot of new vapers so please please let it be my year so my wiches can come true. Merey Christmas to all.
http://noonclouds.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=73&product_id=334








@PsyCLown 


Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (2/12/16)

This thread is just busy mucking up my budget for this month....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Va-poor (2/12/16)

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/able-v2-kit/




As a long time vaper who can barely blow circles the AV will inspire me to master the illusive jellyfish. 
I am a student who has just finished studying so I have an obscene amount of time on my hands during this merry season in which to learn. 
If we can't have snow a thick white fog will have to suffice.

Tagging @Michaelsa

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/12/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-asmodus-plaque-150w
> 
> Oh Lord, won't you buy me a Asmodus Plaque
> My friends all have minikin's, I must make amends.
> ...



Great post @Chukin'Vape 
You need to tag one friend to make it a valid entry

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Litchi94 (3/12/16)

Litchi94 said:


> https://www.jjemporium.co.za/collec...eleaf-istick-pico-kit-75w?variant=17628745348
> 
> Sent from my ECHO using Tapatalk



Tagging: @kittyjvr1

Sent from my ECHO using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (3/12/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...n-authentic-recoil-rda-by-grimm-green-ohm-boy




I told my two sons, Goon and Sleeper, they were allowed to bring one friend along for our Christmas holiday at the sea and both simultaneously shouted out "Recoil". I asked them why and the reply was that Recoil has a unique personality but shares the same hobbies like building, getting wet and blowing off steam.
If Recoil is going to make my sons happy then the family is happy and that is an essential ingredient for a great Christmas.

@RichJB

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Crittilian23 (3/12/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/81

How will this make my festive season beter? It'll help me make sure I always have charged batteries for all my devices. @DrPhil

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Michaelsa (3/12/16)

Hmmm, how will a bottle of VM4 make my season of festivities better? 
Well for starters, it will pair perfectly with family, good times, and a fine Cogniac. 

I also just finished the last of my back-up VM4 


My brother @Va-poor can attest to this 

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/100ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-100ml-vm4/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tashreeq14 (4/12/16)

My wishlist would be this amazing colourful rdta

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...ved-ijoy-limitless-classic-rdta-with-rba-deck







But reason for me wanting this is because my friend has an rdta and tge smoothness that he gets out of it... it just makes me want to cry and get it immediately, this would definitely make me so happy  

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tashreeq14 (4/12/16)

Tashreeq14 said:


> My wishlist would be this amazing colourful rdta
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...ved-ijoy-limitless-classic-rdta-with-rba-deck
> 
> ...


@Imtiaaz

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape City SA (4/12/16)

Because Christmas is all about giving to the ones you love I would like a http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/mod-devices/products/limitless-lux-215w-tc-mod
For @Sinsational birthday which is Christmas day. 

Thank you for this great competition.......

VAPE on Vape Citizens

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sinsational (4/12/16)

Vape City SA said:


> Because Christmas is all about giving to the ones you love I would like a http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/mod-devices/products/limitless-lux-215w-tc-mod
> For @Sinsational birthday which is Christmas day.
> 
> Thank you for this great competition.......
> ...





Awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (4/12/16)

If I had this in my hands this festive season I would vape on my red alien kit and just admire the silver one,its the only device I need now period! http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-full-silver-smok-alien-220w-full-kit


Thanks to all involved in this comp and for this wonderful forum
Tagging @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pixstar (4/12/16)

_*Why?*_
I never really spoilt myself with decent gear when I reached my one year smoke free anniversary, so this mod will remind me of that achievement (keep telling yourself and HRH that...) )
_*How will it make my Christmas better?*_ Well ummmm, it's a mod, a very nice & well built, compact dual battery mod that will save me from frequent battery charging on Christmas day...?
_*Link:*_ http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/high-performance-mods/products/vgod-pro150-tc-mod
(Stock incoming early this week)



_*Tag:*_ @Smoke187

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Johan Heyns (4/12/16)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...aisys-pecan-nut-pie-100ml?variant=31387178243




I really want to try this e liquid. And this will insure that I don't run out of juice for the rest of the year.

@Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gdigitel (5/12/16)

All I want for Xmas is:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands/products/tip-93





http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection.../copy-of-new-wotofo-serpent-25mm-mini-2-decks





http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-athena-pride-stabilized-wood-26650-dna-75





And finally

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10026783/5947402-3d-batman-print-men-s-sports-quick-dry-short





*These products will make my festive season a whole lot better:*

Because I have been ROBbed

I have been ROBbed of my innocence – I no longer blush when I say “Hands” and “Drip Tip” in the same sentence.

I have been ROBbed of religion – The serpent did not deceive Eve into eating the fruit but deceives your senses that you are actually eating a piece of fruit.

I have been ROBbed of my knowledge - Athena is no longer the buxom Greek goddess of wisdom but rather a sleek, curvy, sensual mixture of stainless steel and wood with tons of Vaping knowledge built into her DNA.

I have been ROBbed of my pride – My Alien resembles a real Grey more and more every day, so much so that when people ask what are you smoking I am ashamed to open my hands and show them.

I have been ROBbed of my childhood hero – The Dark Knight now has a beard and mystical vapour bellows from his mouth and nose.



So please Santa – make my festive season

Besides how cool would it not be to sit after Christmas dinner, in my tight Batman shirt, with my Athena endowed with a Serpent Mini and a beautiful @hands drip tip, vaping the day away..


I tag @Rob Fisher - its all your fault after all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (5/12/16)

Great post @gdigitel 
I too have been "Fisherised" many times!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/16)

Not a local supplier yet (and I hope a vendor spots the gap) but this is on my Xmas List!




http://www.vapeandecigstore.co.uk/Products/Product.asp?age=y&id=27127&fromcat=1236&

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soutie (5/12/16)

The one thing i really need is a good vape bag

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/coil-master-vape-bag-873




_*How will it make my Christmas better?* _Hopefully I wont lose anything on my Christmas travels this way.

Tagging @Shazzarain - Get that post count up and enter buddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (5/12/16)

Hi guys,

Thanx for the competition guys!

I will REALLY like this:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...-eleaf-pico-mini-75w-brushed-metal-full-black




*HOW IT WILL MAKE MY FESTIVE SEASON BETTER:*
Well, THIS year, I will NOT be having a festive season. I will be having a lonely season 

*Reason 1* is that my Wife and children will be going on Holiday with my Wife's family in the Cape (Kleinmond) and I (not being allowed leave over December - essential services) have to stay home and be on stand-by..... ALONE!

*Reason 2 *Well my beloved Brushed Silver Pico decided to commit suicide and I am now left with an old, overworked eVic VTC. A new Pico will certainly improve my mood, and my entire lonely season!

I recommend that @Casper also enter the competition.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit (5/12/16)

I have grown a liking to single 26650 Mods ever since i got the Hohm slice. This little beauty will always just be, something on my wishlist and wish i had as i cannot afford it. Its tough sometimes being a responsible Adult as you have more important responsibilities in life than just Vape Gear. How this will make my festive season great is that when my bro comes to Visit he can have hes own Mod and puff away and no need for me to share LOL.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-athena-pride-stabilized-wood-26650-dna-75


@incredible_hullk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deadz (5/12/16)

Link: http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some...ds/mechanical/broadside-competition-mech-mod/

Pic:





After missing the last Brass one that Lung candy imported, And crying after seeing it was No. 30 of the brass boardsides. It would make Christmas even more awesome by blowing massive clouds on the safest mech on the market.

Tag: @Spikester

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robert Howes (5/12/16)

All i want for Christmas is this blue little baby. Happy Christmas to me from me. Hopefully they arrive in stock before the vape budget has been blown. How can it not make any day better but especially when it gets unpacked and used on Christmas day.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-kodama-minkin-by-asmodus 

I have to tag Mr Foosher because if sir vape dont get stock soon @Rob Fisher is going to be one mod short

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique (5/12/16)

After the year I have had, mods tanks and Vaping keeps me going. What has started off as a means to quit smoking has turned into a lifestyle and meeting awesome people along the way. Heres to many more new mods in 2017.

Wouldn't mind another one of these, fast charging for the win.



@sideshowruki 

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect.../hohm-slice-101w-tc-mod-with-hohm-grown-26650

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (5/12/16)

I swear Id sell a kidney for a Kodama!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (5/12/16)

1. http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-athena-pride-stabilized-wood-26650-dna-75 and

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands/products/tip-71


2.





3. The first reason the amazing VW mod is a very beautiful piece of wood art and it boasts the DNA board (in my book both are +points for an amazing vaping experience). It would also be a show piece of a mod when my friends are over in the December period and we are all “kuiering” around a fire ready to “braai” and it would give me the opportunity to show off my @hands drip tips and the local flavour that was won in the competition with this amazing mod.

Secondly, I would just love an additional @hands drip tip. As @Rob Fisher might know you can never have enough of hands ’es drip tips. They are amazingly good looking and of very high quality.

Thirdly I would like the tip as shown here as @BigGuy ‘s shop (www.sirvape.co.za) seems to struggle at selling this tip. I think it would look good on my Pico Mega (the one I got from @Rob Fisher) with the serpent 22mm tank (The tank I purchased from the Vapeking group @Gizmo).

And this is basically my Christmas list and why I want it.

4. @hands

@Rob Fisher

@BigGuy

@Gizmo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (5/12/16)

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/produ...riable-box-mod-touch-pink?variant=27727560008



I want to hang it on the Christmas tree and check the look on friends faces when they spot it.
Tagging Mr Pink himself @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## mavric69 (5/12/16)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/new-hardware/products/dotmod-rta



*How will it make my festive season a whole lot better?*
*
- Man, i just never win shit, so this would be a ho ho ho of a festive season... but this dotmod rta is the shizz tho... right ? tagging @Achmat89 - cuz, tag u'r it*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/16)

I need this for Xmas and it will give me the Xmas feeling because it so shiny and kewl!


http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-royal-gold-asmodus-ohmsmium-80w-mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (5/12/16)

shaunnadan said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awe, juice and a cap as a prize, nah!

Thanks anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigitel (5/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> All I want for Xmas is:
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands/products/tip-93
> 
> ...


So I go say goodnight to the object of my desire, Athena. Oh woe is me - she is all sold out. Oh dilemma, OH sorrow.
Even if Santa did listen she is gone... gone... gone
I'm stuck with my Alien with sever skin disease

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waine (5/12/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-the-league-of-scoundrels-consvr-mod-brass

Only kidding guys. 




This would give me a semi bigger than Robs Lounge. It will make my Christmas because it is a beautiful brass work of art and a Limited edition Mech mod. I love Mech mods and if I were to own one it will be a memento for one of the best years of my life, 2016, when I discovered vaping, quit the cancer sticks and found this awesome forum.

I nominate @KZOR and @Incredible_hulk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan (6/12/16)

*Sneak Peak of the Prize from Hazeworks *
thanks to @MarkDBN

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Spyker (6/12/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/vaporesso-tarot-pro-160w-box-mod.html







I would really like the carbon one.. and the yellow version! Why? Because I like to collect mods and I need to add a few more to my collection!

@Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (6/12/16)

I would have a go at this...

http://www.carlossconcoctions.co.za/R2V_Bundles&filter=11






300mls of juice to taste my way through would certainly make the festive season a lot easier for me to handle! I would get the Blue/Orange Lips (Pineapple + Peach + Cool); Pink Lips (Strawberry and Vanilla Ice Cream Milkshake) and Green Lips (Apple and Raspberry macaroon with a chocolate coconut centre). Yum!

@Feliks Karp

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (6/12/16)

Ok, "Post a link to a product from a *Local Supporting Vendor's *website"
I can't find a vendor that has the item "Adonis Max" by arcticdolphin I wanted for Christmas




and its made me very very sad  and I am going to sulk in the corner now 

@Warlock

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Robert Howes (6/12/16)

Willyza said:


> Ok, "Post a link to a product from a *Local Supporting Vendor's *website"
> I can't find a vendor that has the item "Adonis Max" by arcticdolphin I wanted for Christmas
> 
> and its made me very very sad  and I am going to sulk in the corner now
> ...


Nice looking mod the Adonis Max

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (6/12/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-athena-pride-stabilized-wood-26650-dna-75




1. Always wanted a DNA mod
2. Always wanted a stabilised wood finish mod.
3. kinda reminds me of a massive Cuban cigar
4. with a battery like that, will last even longer than a Cuban cigar
5. "I've been a very VERY good boy, santa, I promise....."

@Maxxis

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## wiesbang (7/12/16)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/essential-tools/products/ez-dripper





This will be my first real holiday in a very long time and I am planning to do a lot of driving and safety first right. Dripping and driving in a safe manner!

@MorneW 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tank88 (7/12/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...s/copy-of-all-colours-authentic-goon-24mm-rda

This Beauty would make the festive season a whole lot tastier. @stefano#1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Ice (7/12/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-asmodus-minikin-v2-180w

I would be smiling all the time. I've been eyeing something larger than 22mm for a while now so I can use some of the newer attys



Ps, I am only temporarily out of SA on a work assignment so please if I should win, I can provide a south African address where I can receive items

PPS pick me!!!

@ddk1979

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (7/12/16)

The_Ice said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-asmodus-minikin-v2-180w
> 
> I would be smiling all the time. I've been eyeing something larger than 22mm for a while now so I can use some of the newer attys
> View attachment 78001
> ...



Great post @The_Ice 
Please include a picture for it to be a valid entry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (7/12/16)

How do you tag a friend?


----------



## gdigitel (8/12/16)

Start with @ followed by their nick name. it should auto fill the name. no spaces between @ and name

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel (8/12/16)

@jpzx12rturbo just like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zubair ismail (8/12/16)

http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/lostvape-triade-dna-250-purple-ostrich/

Having to work through the festive period while the world seems to be in a carefree, party mood having a Triade DNA250 WILL surely make life a whole lot better!!!

@Rusty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (8/12/16)

Ok cool thanks!.... ok so I guess the next step is making friends so I have someone to tag.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nico_gti (8/12/16)

If I had to choose, I'd choose the Minikin V2. And me being obsessed with the Stormtrooper theme I'd definitely go for the white.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-white-asmodus-minikin-v2-180w







This 2 battery mod would make my pocket look a lot less bulky  when compared to my rolo. And its just an amazing little device and a must have.

Tagging: @Ian_F

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/12/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-athena-pride-stabilized-wood-26650-dna-75
> 
> View attachment 77886
> 
> ...


I second this, my oh my, this is a beautiful mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian_F (8/12/16)

Nico_gti said:


> If I had to choose, I'd choose the Minikin V2. And me being obsessed with the Stormtrooper theme I'd definitely go for the white.
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-white-asmodus-minikin-v2-180w
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhhh Nico you make my heart melt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (8/12/16)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Ok cool thanks!.... ok so I guess the next step is making friends so I have someone to tag.


Tag anyone, that way they HAVE to be your friend!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Warlock (8/12/16)

http://www.thevapery.co.za/collections/mechanical-mods/products/stingray-x-mechanical-mod

It troubles my heart that I'm not a complete vapour without a Mec Mod ... This will solve that perfectly.






Good Morning @Robert Howes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (8/12/16)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/essential-tools/products/coilmaster-521-tab






Because in addition to Mr Robs one of a kind reo i have three other reos in the mail on their way to me, and I'm going to need this
going forward to build some nice coils

@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Ice (8/12/16)

Silver said:


> Great post @The_Ice
> Please include a picture for it to be a valid entry


Hi @Silver umm I did, I uploaded the pic and it is part of the original post. Did I perhaps do something wrong that you can't see it. I used chrome on my phone to upload and post


----------



## Constantbester (8/12/16)

Thanks @Slick, @jpzx12rturbo and everyone for this great compition

Okay, so I am a very serious sufferer of vape fomo, like serious serious....but because I'm a student and on a budget I only have a few things I would really want...

Firstly: Because I want to make my phone jealous and would really like it - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-smok-g-priv-200w-touch-screen-mod-1



Secondly: Because I would really really like to join the squonk family - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-hcigar-inbox-75w-dna-squonker



Tagging @Cor

Happy Christmas everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (8/12/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/pre-order-raw-asmodus-minikin-v2-180w







On my wish list is the RAW Asmodus and I want to Swirl paint it myself. 

This mod swirl painted will make my festive season a whole lot better as I will be able to walk with pride and for once be able to show-off my beautiful mod.


@Reinette what is on your wishlist?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (8/12/16)

The_Ice said:


> Hi @Silver umm I did, I uploaded the pic and it is part of the original post. Did I perhaps do something wrong that you can't see it. I used chrome on my phone to upload and post



Apologies @The_Ice - I see your image is showing now on my PC
Wasn't showing on my iPad when I looked at it - must have been a temporary problem on my side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Reinette (8/12/16)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...per-atomizers/products/limitless-rdta-classic





My wishlist will be a
*LIMITLESS RDTA CLASSIC*
@Quakes has one and what I have heard it is a very good RDTA!! I like the purple one 

What is you wish list @Chanty

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn (8/12/16)

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/tesla-invader-iii-240w-box-mod-1026?category=87
I enjoy my NCII's and after the rave from @Waine regarding the Tesla Invader III, I think this will be the next logical step.
I'll save the HexOhm v3 or future v4/v5/v6 for the Christmas 2017 list 


Tagging the enabler, @Waine

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (13/12/16)

Just reminding everyone that *this competition is still running* and it runs until *Friday*

So if you haven't gotten your entry in yet, read the first post and enter

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine (13/12/16)

acorn said:


> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/tesla-invader-iii-240w-box-mod-1026?category=87
> I enjoy my NCII's and after the rave from @Waine regarding the Tesla Invader III, I think this will be the next logical step.
> I'll save the HexOhm v3 or future v4/v5/v6 for the Christmas 2017 list
> View attachment 78107
> ...



@acorn Thanks! You noticed...I will be treating myself to the blue one soon to finish off my collection of all three colors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shazzarain (14/12/16)

Amazing looking Tank and great airflow.

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers/products/gemini-mega-25

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (15/12/16)

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...e-pico-kit-samsung-25r-battery-30ml-e-liquid/




This will make my festive season a lot better because my Tesla just broke , and Im vaping my these-are-okay-but-not --amazing-juices till I get paid , HELP ! 

Hopefully I win @Oupa !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowball (15/12/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/1545
Iv I xould get this Mod for Xmas I xould pay it forward with my current mod to someone who is looking to quit smoking and making my Xmas feel good. 

@Soutie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (17/12/16)

Has no winners been chosen yet? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (17/12/16)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nailedit77 (17/12/16)

When will winner be announced?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/12/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> When will winner be announced?



Not sure of the exact time @Sickboy77 
We still compiling the list of valid entries
Then we have to do the draw

Should be later today

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/12/16)

We are busy compiling the valid entries for ECIGSSA Comp 5 - What's on your Festive Season Wishlist

Remember, in order for it to be a valid entry, you had to complete all the requirements of the competition and have 50 posts. Vendors, their staff and the Admin and Mod team are not eligible for prizes.

We have gone through page 1 and 2. The rest will follow shortly

Valid Entries

*Page 1 - 16 entries*
Nicholas
Shooterbuddy
MrDeedz
RichJB
Oceanic Vapes
Vape0206
Tahir_Kai
VapeSnow
PsyCLown
DoubleD
Clouds4Days
ShamZ
blujeenz
Yagya
ddk1979
Paraddicted

*Page 2 - 14 entries*
Strontium
Caramia
kyle_redbull
rogue zombie
Dane
BioHAZarD
Cobrali
daniel craig
Derkster_122
boxerulez
Chukin'Vape
kittyjvr1
Va-poor
KZOR


Entries not eligible for prizes

Page 1
Sickboy77 (vendor)
BumbleBee (vendor)
Snowball (postcount < 50 - only 21 posts)

Page 2
Rude Rudi (vendor)
craigb (sorry, URL was not to a local supporting vendor)
Litchi94 (postcount < 50 - only 21 posts)


We have gone through page 1 and 2. The rest will follow shortly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (17/12/16)

....continuing on

Valid Entries

*Page 3 - 14 entries*
Crittilian23
Michaelsa
Tashreeq14
Slick
Pixstar
Johan Heyns
gdigitel
Soutie
Clouder
Tockit
Robert Howes
Rafique
anton herbst
Genosmate

*Page 4 - 11 entries*
Waine
Spyker
Atsbitscrisp
wiesbang
Tank88
The_Ice
Nico_gti
Warlock
jpzx12rturbo
Constantbester
Quakes

*Page 5 - 2 entries*
acorn
hyphen


Entries not eligible for prizes

Page 3
Vape City SA (postcount < 50 - only 6 posts)
Deadz (postcount < 50 - only 21 posts)
mavric69 (postcount < 50 - only 19 posts)

Page 4
Willyza (no link to product from supporting vendor)
Zubair ismail (postcount < 50 - only 4 posts)

Page 5
Reinette (postcount < 50 - only 35 posts)


We will now compile a single list of all the valid entries....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (17/12/16)

Here is the list of all the valid entries
There are *57 entries* in total

Nicholas
Shooterbuddy
MrDeedz
RichJB
Oceanic Vapes
Vape0206
Tahir_Kai
VapeSnow
PsyCLown
DoubleD
Clouds4Days
ShamZ
blujeenz
Yagya
ddk1979
Paraddicted
Strontium
Caramia
kyle_redbull
rogue zombie
Dane
BioHAZarD
Cobrali
daniel craig
Derkster_122
boxerulez
Chukin'Vape
kittyjvr1
Va-poor
KZOR
Crittilian23
Michaelsa
Tashreeq14
Slick
Pixstar
Johan Heyns
gdigitel
Soutie
Clouder
Tockit
Robert Howes
Rafique
anton herbst
Genosmate
Waine
Spyker
Atsbitscrisp
wiesbang
Tank88
The_Ice
Nico_gti
Warlock
jpzx12rturbo
Constantbester
Quakes
acorn
hyphen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/12/16)

Sorry for the delays guys 
Phones ringing and things a bit hectic here...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/12/16)

Just a reminder of the prizes for this competition:

*



*

Prize from *Hazeworks*

7x 30ml (1 of each in range, winners choice of nic strength)
SnapBack Cap

Free shipping within SA

*



*

Prize from *Vapour Mountain*

3 x 100ml VM Premium range E- Liquid (winners choice of flavour and nic strength)
VM Cap

Free shipping within SA

What we are going to do is put the entries in the randomiser and the first two names that come up will win the prizes. 

The first name will win the Hazeworks prize and the second name will win the Vapour Mountain Prize.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/12/16)

The time has come

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (17/12/16)

Silver said:


> The time has come
> 
> View attachment 78874


Keeping us in suspense

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (17/12/16)

And we have some winners!




Congrats to the following lucky members:

*@Derkster_122 - Hazeworks prize*

*@Cobrali - Vapour Mountain prize*

Please contact the vendors (@MarkDBN and @Oupa) to arrange your prizes. If they are not currently available, please contact them when they are open.

Well done guys and a big thank you to all of you who entered. This was a most interesting competition and seeing all your posts has been lots of fun but also scary for the wallet 

Thanks again to the awesome vendors Hazeworks and Vapour Mountain for taking part. You guys rock!

Have a fabulous December break!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## daniel craig (17/12/16)

Congrats @Derkster_122 and @Cobrali  and a huge thank you to @MarkDBN and @Oupa You guys rock

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa (17/12/16)

A massive thank you for everyone who made the fun possible

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (17/12/16)

Congratulations @Derkster_122 and @Cobrali enjoy the prizes!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derkster_122 (17/12/16)

Ah my word what an awesome start to Christmas, thanks again to all who made this possible, may you all have a blessed Christmas and a happy new year!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (17/12/16)

Enjoy the prize @Derkster_122 !
And have a great December break

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (17/12/16)

Silver said:


> Enjoy the prize @Derkster_122 !
> And have a great December break



Thanks a stack Silver, super stoked on it. Have a great December break too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (17/12/16)

Congrats @Derkster_122 and @Cobrali enjoy your great prizes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MarkDBN (17/12/16)

Thanks to everyone who took part in this awesome comp. There were some epic pieces of kit in those stockings  

Congrats @Derkster_122 & @Cobrali @Derkster, drop me a pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Derkster_122 (17/12/16)

Constantbester said:


> Congrats @Derkster_122 and @Cobrali enjoy your great prizes



Thanks man. Muchos gracias


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (17/12/16)

MarkDBN said:


> Thanks to everyone who took part in this awesome comp. There were some epic pieces of kit in those stockings
> 
> Congrats @Derkster_122 & @Cobrali @Derkster, drop me a pm.
> 
> ...



Thanks again Mark, just did, lemme know if you got it, the app sometimes doesn't play all so will do it again from the computer.


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (17/12/16)

Derkster_122 said:


> Thanks man. Muchos gracias
> 
> 
> I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


A sponge witg great juice to vape... So can I call you SpongeBob

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (17/12/16)

Well done to the vendors and congrats to the winners !!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cobrali (17/12/16)

OMG! THANKS GUYS! This is the best news today!  Thanks to the vendors for the prizes! Have a merry christmas and happy new year to all! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/12/16)

Well done guys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (17/12/16)

Congrats @Derkster_122 and @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Va-poor (17/12/16)

Congratulations to the winners! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (17/12/16)

Well done guys, enjoy the vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (17/12/16)

Great competition Ecigssa. Big thanks to you and the participating vendors. Congrats to the winners!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (18/12/16)

Cobrali said:


> OMG! THANKS GUYS! This is the best news today!  Thanks to the vendors for the prizes! Have a merry christmas and happy new year to all!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Congrats @Cobrali 
Enjoy the prize!
Let us know what juices you decided on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (18/12/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Cobrali
> Enjoy the prize!
> Let us know what juices you decided on


Thanks @Silver! Waiting for @Oupa to get back from holidays to reply to my pm.

I decided on these 3:
1. Banana Cream
2. Vanilla Custard
3.VM4

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gdigitel (18/12/16)

Congrats winners! You guys going to have a flavourfull Xmas. Just had a thought... eggnog flavour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (18/12/16)

Nice 1 there @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fareed (18/12/16)

ShamZ said:


> For Christmas...
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/pre-order-purple-asmodus-minikin-v2-180w
> View attachment 77310
> ...



Beautiful mod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (19/12/16)

Cobrali said:


> Thanks @Silver! Waiting for @Oupa to get back from holidays to reply to my pm.
> 
> I decided on these 3:
> 1. Banana Cream
> ...


Hi @Cobrali , congrats with the prize! Please resend pm, nothing received or otherwise please send us an email with your order to info@vapourmountain.co.za . Thx!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soutie (19/12/16)

Congrats @Cobrali and @Derkster_122. What a great prize, I'm sure you will enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (19/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> Congrats winners! You guys going to have a flavourfull Xmas. Just had a thought... eggnog flavour.


Vaping that right now. MMM nom nom nom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit (19/12/16)

Congrats @Derkster_122 and @Cobrali. Thanks to the vendors for the great prizes aswell. You must really be crap outa luck to end up at the bottom of this list, There goes any hope of winning the big Competition on Wednesday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit (19/12/16)

Cobrali said:


> Thanks @Silver! Waiting for @Oupa to get back from holidays to reply to my pm.
> 
> I decided on these 3:
> 1. Banana Cream
> ...


Hoelie Har!!!! no XXX, Thats just sacrilege. you are not worthy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali (19/12/16)

Oupa said:


> Hi @Cobrali , congrats with the prize! Please resend pm, nothing received or otherwise please send us an email with your order to info@vapourmountain.co.za . Thx!


Thanks @Oupa! Will do!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (19/12/16)

Tockit said:


> Hoelie Har!!!! no XXX, Thats just sacrilege. you are not worthy


After 300ml of XXX earlier in the year i realised i hated menthols..and i got an alien ET juice from a colleague.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (20/12/16)

Biiiiiiiiiig thanks to Hazeworks for the awesome competition, got plenty juice to enjoy this Christmas... and who said you have to be on Santas nice list to get something awesome?








I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (20/12/16)

Derkster_122 said:


> Biiiiiiiiiig thanks to Hazeworks for the awesome competition, got plenty juice to enjoy this Christmas... and who said you have to be on Santas nice list to get something awesome?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great stuff @Derkster_122 
Congrats again
Lovely photo! Looks super

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derkster_122 (20/12/16)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @Derkster_122
> Congrats again
> Lovely photo! Looks super



Lol messy desk tho 


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paraddicted (20/12/16)

Derkster_122 said:


> Biiiiiiiiiig thanks to Hazeworks for the awesome competition, got plenty juice to enjoy this Christmas... and who said you have to be on Santas nice list to get something awesome?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats @Derkster_122 and @Cobrali hope you guys enjoy your lekker prizes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (20/12/16)

Congratulations @Derkster_122 I'm so jelly right now 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (22/12/16)

Thanks Vapour Mountain for the awesome prize! Record delivery time!






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

Enjoy it @Cobrali 
Such a cool photo!
Mmmmm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (22/12/16)

Cobrali said:


> Thanks Vapour Mountain for the awesome prize! Record delivery time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That VM Snapback is so cool! The juices look well-steeped too! What a win

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (22/12/16)

Cobrali said:


> Thanks Vapour Mountain for the awesome prize! Record delivery time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on the prize. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (22/12/16)

Stosta said:


> That VM Snapback is so cool! The juices look well-steeped too! What a win



VM4 steeped 1 week. The other two quite fresh... 2 days

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (22/12/16)

Longboard helmet: Predator

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (22/12/16)

Snowball said:


> So im new in the game been vaping for 2 weeks now and got a stock Tank. Iv been lookinh at the Goblin Mini v3 and wow sounds like iv got so so much to enjoy... hehe ok learn and then enjoy. Here's the pic and link for the Goblin
> View attachment 77321
> v3 http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/ud-goblin-mini-v3/


That goblin is the entire reason I get through many ml's of juice longer than most people. this tank loves any juice you put in it. I have rayon with some alien wire that came with the deck.. But I noticed that wattage mode is eating more battery than TC- Stainless Steel on the same wattage!  So Im going to rebuild soon to fix this. Probably get even better.. more direct flavour with those wires

Reactions: Like 2


----------

